# Software update to HR10-250?



## dthoman (Aug 22, 2006)

When will they update it to include folders? Really miss that feature. Does the HR-20 have folders?


----------



## mjones73 (Jun 20, 2006)

Nice long thread about it here - http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?t=60321


----------



## dthoman (Aug 22, 2006)

Thanks for the response but the last post on that thread is from 7/10. Obviously people have received the update to 6.3. I checked my last night and it says 3.1.5f. How do I get the lastest update. And before anyone asks yes my receiver is constantly connected to a phone line and yes it is working properly. I have noticed the calls as being successful as well as the nightly download.


----------



## tase2 (Nov 19, 2004)

There has been no update yet. We are hoping for the end of this month


----------



## dthoman (Aug 22, 2006)

Thanks again. Just called DTV and they said I have the current update. So far all regular DVRs that qualify should be updated, they are waiting to do an update on HD DVRs. 

So I'll keep checking here.


----------



## morgantown (Nov 16, 2005)

Last "rumored" date is September 9.


----------



## mjones73 (Jun 20, 2006)

dthoman said:


> Thanks for the response but the last post on that thread is from 7/10. Obviously people have received the update to 6.3. I checked my last night and it says 3.1.5f. How do I get the lastest update. And before anyone asks yes my receiver is constantly connected to a phone line and yes it is working properly. I have noticed the calls as being successful as well as the nightly download.


If you had read through the thread you would have seen the earlier announcement was wrong, no one has it yet and when it was speculated and/or rumored it might finally happen...


----------



## thumperr (Feb 10, 2006)

I believe in the hr20 thread it was mentioned that the 6.3 update was scheduled mid october but could get pushed out further, due to scheduling conflicts.


----------



## litzdog911 (Jun 23, 2004)

Also a lengthy thread at TivoCommunity ....
http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?t=306758


----------



## captain_video (Nov 22, 2005)

Great. Over 1500 posts of absolutely no help to anyone. OTOH, it's great reading if you have insomnia (and a guaranteed cure).


----------



## naijai (Aug 19, 2006)

Well from within Dtv seems october will be a busy month for upgrades for a lot of machine including both HD-DVR's


----------



## gregftlaud (Nov 20, 2005)

personally i really dont think there will be an update to the hr10-250. dtv has no incentive whatsoever to update it since the hr20 is already rolling out. this is just my personal opinion of course i could be wrong but it just doesnt make sense for them to be working on updating a machine they are currently in the process of replacing.


----------



## vikingguy (Aug 1, 2005)

gregftlaud said:


> personally i really dont think there will be an update to the hr10-250. dtv has no incentive whatsoever to update it since the hr20 is already rolling out. this is just my personal opinion of course i could be wrong but it just doesnt make sense for them to be working on updating a machine they are currently in the process of replacing.


I have to agree it sucks but I can live with it. I would rather have a slow unit that I know will work 99% of the time than a new faster buggy unit.


----------



## bobnielsen (Jun 29, 2006)

If it does essentially the same as 6.2 on my HDVR2, it isn't really enough of a change (folders and the ability to re-order the now playing list) to justify all of the concern, IMHO.


----------



## naijai (Aug 19, 2006)

well Directv had no incentive to update the T60, GXEBOT, DSR6000 and any other series 1 based dvrs the R15 was already released but they did


----------



## Wolffpack (Jul 29, 2003)

bobnielsen said:


> If it does essentially the same as 6.2 on my HDVR2, it isn't really enough of a change (folders and the ability to re-order the now playing list) to justify all of the concern, IMHO.


You missed a much faster unit. Both in scheduling and in guide performance. Plus the new database which causes a Clear & Delete Everything from time to time on the HR10 when things get shaky.


----------



## dthoman (Aug 22, 2006)

Why is this post moved to Non DVR HD Q&A. 

The HR10-250 is a DVR HD Receiver.

Anyway my issue is any further update on the software update? It seems that I remember a rumor date of September 9?


----------



## RunnerFL (Jan 5, 2006)

dthoman said:


> Why is this post moved to Non DVR HD Q&A.
> 
> The HR10-250 is a DVR HD Receiver.


But it's not an HR20. The other area is for the HR20.

And I'm assuming it's in "non-DVR" because the HR10 technically isn't D*'s DVR, it's a TiVo.

No new info on the update...


----------



## dthoman (Aug 22, 2006)

I am just trying to figure out where to post. 

There are alot of HR10-250 posts in the Directv Powered by Tivo DVR Support. And other HR10-250 post in this forum have been moved. I was just wondering why this one isn't in there.

The HR10-250 is powered by TIVO and it is not a DTV DVR (as in the HR20)

Probably an oversight.


----------



## Clint Lamor (Nov 15, 2005)

Ok it's now moved


----------



## dthoman (Aug 22, 2006)

Clint Lamor said:


> Ok it's now moved


Thanks, not a big deal, just trying figure out where to post to the right forums.


----------



## Clint Lamor (Nov 15, 2005)

Not too worried about it, usually one of us catches it pretty quick but it's been BUSY lately so we (I can only speak for me) have missed some.


----------



## bbq-allstar (Jun 29, 2006)

gregftlaud said:


> personally i really dont think there will be an update to the hr10-250. dtv has no incentive whatsoever to update it since the hr20 is already rolling out. this is just my personal opinion of course i could be wrong but it just doesnt make sense for them to be working on updating a machine they are currently in the process of replacing.


I beg to differ...DirecTV just recently signed a multi-year deal with TiVo stating that they would continue to offer support (including software updates) for all DirecTivo units...including the HR10-250. DirecTV did this so they wouldn't get sued by TiVo for copyright infringement (TiVo just won a HUGE lawsuit against Dish Network).

DirecTV saw this coming and decided to sign a deal with TiVo for 3 more years...so I expect an update to come down the pipes for the HR10-150. Not everyone (including myself) is going to switch to DTV's new HD DVR...and there are 10s of thousands of the HR10-250 units out there...

just my .02


----------



## wilbur_the_goose (Aug 16, 2006)

Folks - Please look at the top of this forum. Mr. Earl has posted the info on 6.3.

THANKS EARL!


----------



## durl (Mar 27, 2003)

This isn't another rumor, correct? The update is confirmed?


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

No this is not another rumor.
The update has been confirmed.


----------



## wilbur_the_goose (Aug 16, 2006)

untouchable,
Earl is hardly "just a beta tester". 

I'm not easily impressed, but Earl impresses me. I, for one, have complete respect for his willingness to evangalize here. Reminds me of the old days at tivocommunity.com where Tivoevanglist (who was a TiVo employee) would frequent the board.

Yes - Earl isn't a D* employee, but he has contact with the folks that make a difference.

Untouchable - with all due respect to you - lighten up.


----------



## untouchable (Jun 24, 2006)

Now Goose, if you noticed I did delete the post before you ever posted this...I am perfectly "lightened up" I always am...but everyone has their own opinion...yes, earl is always right about these things.. I just don't know why it works this way..
"oh my, someone questioned him, they must be a lost soul" Don't know if you can really understand what I am saying..but if you don't...it seems like when someone questions someone else on here, the person asking or putting the other to question is wrong... What if I told you to lighten up because you disagreed with me?? So I disagree...I'm republican, you may be a democrat...we all have a right to disagree..so get off my back

*note*
9/8/06 1405 EST

I have a great deal of respect for Earl, and I am just as impressed by his knowledge...he is greatly respected by myself and everyone else that comes to a forum for questions about new equipment and technical problems..so don't look at my "questions" as a disrespectful thing...if people did not question others, then things that lie beneath would not come to the surface...


----------



## durl (Mar 27, 2003)

Earl Bonovich said:


> No this is not another rumor.
> The update has been confirmed.


I'm happy. So very happy. Musn't....cry....<sob>

I'm looking forward to the faster guide, but my wife really likes the List guide now.

I know you took some heat on this one, Earl, especially on TCF. Good job hanging in there.


----------



## Clint Lamor (Nov 15, 2005)

He is correct on these things because he gets his information from a very high up person in DTV.



untouchable said:


> Now Goose, if you noticed I did delete the post before you ever posted this...I am perfectly "lightened up" I always am...but everyone has their own opinion...yes, earl is always right about these things.. I just don't know why it works this way..
> "oh my, someone questioned him, they must be a lost soul" Don't know if you can really understand what I am saying..but if you don't...it seems like when someone questions someone else on here, the person asking or putting the other to question is wrong... What if I told you to lighten up because you disagreed with me?? So I disagree...I'm republican, you may be a democrat...we all have a right to disagree..so get off my back
> 
> *note*
> ...


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

untouchable said:


> if people did not question others, then things that lie beneath would not come to the surface...


Exactly...

So let's all breath for a minute.....

I haven't been 100% in my 6+ years in forum land.... 
I'll be wrong again... you can almost count on it.

It is okay if someone questions me, and holds out a little doubt.
All I want to do is provide the information that I have, and I try to do so in such a way that you all don't go and bet the bank on it...

I have learned SO much from the Forums...
www.avsforums.com helped me make the third largest single purchase in my life ($7k on my plasma) 3 years ago.

I trusted those people's opinions and information about the product I selected... I am just trying to do the same, but on the other side....
To get the correct information out there... so YOU as a consumer can make your OWN informed decission...

No different with this (the update).... as a lot of people wanted to wait about the HR20 to see what the HR10 update would be like.... As it will probably be the last of the updates for the entire DTiVo series of DVRs.

PS: One fun thing about being a mod..... I get to read deleted threads  ... Untouchable... all is cool.


----------



## untouchable (Jun 24, 2006)

Earl Bonovich said:


> Exactly...
> 
> So let's all breath for a minute.....
> 
> ...


I just feel it is always good to challenge others...that's just me...I have had D* for about 4 yrs and all this time they have been promising more HD programming and better HD equipment...I called Customer Service today and the CSR said "6.3 software, I haven't heard of it" and that was their DVR/TiVo group...I just don't see why they wouldn't have the info...I know with my job, we get info about things the day before they are scheduled to take place because "We can't have anyone spreading rumors about our plans" But as I said before, you don't seem to be wrong often, and do a lot to give everyone information on products...so I trust you with your info and opinion on things such as this.


----------



## Clint Lamor (Nov 15, 2005)

untouchable said:


> I just feel it is always good to challenge others...that's just me...I have had D* for about 4 yrs and all this time they have been promising more HD programming and better HD equipment...I called Customer Service today and the CSR said "6.3 software, I haven't heard of it" and that was their DVR/TiVo group...I just don't see why they wouldn't have the info...I know with my job, we get info about things the day before they are scheduled to take place because "We can't have anyone spreading rumors about our plans" But as I said before, you don't seem to be wrong often, and do a lot to give everyone information on products...so I trust you with your info and opinion on things such as this.


There's the issue you listened to a CSR :lol: call back 3 more times and you will likely get 3 different responses. When the R15 first shipped TON's of people where told by DTV CSRs that they didn't know it was out. Heck I would venture to guess that many of them couldn't tell you what version the HR20, the R15 are on right now.


----------



## Wolffpack (Jul 29, 2003)

Clint Lamor said:


> There's the issue you listened to a CSR :lol: call back 3 more times and you will likely get 3 different responses. When the R15 first shipped TON's of people where told by DTV CSRs that they didn't know it was out. Heck I would venture to guess that many of them couldn't tell you what version the HR20, the R15 are on right now.


Exactly. Even when I had my R15 installed (Jan/Feb I think) when I answered the door the installer said "I'm here to install your Tivo".


----------



## pjo1966 (Nov 20, 2005)

naijai said:


> well Directv had no incentive to update the T60, GXEBOT, DSR6000 and any other series 1 based dvrs the R15 was already released but they did


As far as I know, DirecTV has not upgraded the GXCEBOT and has no intentions of doing so.


----------



## newsposter (Nov 13, 2003)

Wolffpack said:


> Exactly. Even when I had my R15 installed (Jan/Feb I think) when I answered the door the installer said "I'm here to install your Tivo".


Did you call DTV to ask where your tivo was? That's definitely sig material.


----------



## wilbur_the_goose (Aug 16, 2006)

It's almost like the Comcast employee that told me with 100% certiany that Comcast had 'purchased' TiVo.

These poor folks just don't know their stuff - and I don't blame them.

It's too bad that a guy like Earl knows SO much more than even the best informed CSR.


----------



## Blitz68 (Apr 19, 2006)

Clint Lamor said:


> *There's the issue you listened to a CSR* :lol: call back 3 more times and you will likely get 3 different responses. When the R15 first shipped TON's of people where told by DTV CSRs that they didn't know it was out. Heck I would venture to guess that many of them couldn't tell you what version the HR20, the R15 are on right now.


Yup. The other day a CSR was arguing with me trying to tell me the HR10-250 was MPEG2/MPEG4.

Nuff said


----------



## DFDureiko (Feb 20, 2006)

I have just ordered at Motosat MHDTV dish for my Airstream. this recieves the 101/110/119 satellites. (I believe) seeing I have no need for MPEG 4 locals in the Airstream, and I miss TiVo, I'd get the HR10-250. big question though, does this machine, get software updates from the satellite or phone line? as we obviously have no landline in the RV, this is sort of important. Does the HR10 completely erase the program guide at power shutoff as the DTV DVR's do?
quite frankly because of being so frustrated with the R15. We are thinking of going the DirecTV HR10 route in the Airstream and the Cable TiVo Series III at home, even though our over all costs will increase, at least we'll be back to the great TiVo interface.
Dan


----------



## wilbur_the_goose (Aug 16, 2006)

Thru the satellite, and you need the phone line to authorize the update to take place.

But, IMHO, 6.3 will likely be the final software release for the HR10-250


----------



## rbpeirce (Feb 24, 2006)

Wolffpack said:


> Plus the new database which causes a Clear & Delete Everything from time to time on the HR10 when things get shaky.


I missed this before. Is this spontaneous or can you control it? I would hate to have a number of shows I haven't watched yet as well as all my Season Passes suddenly vanish.


----------



## cheer (Nov 9, 2005)

Wolffpack said:


> Plus the new database which causes a Clear & Delete Everything from time to time on the HR10 when things get shaky.


I missed this. Where did this feature come from? Is that present on the SD DTivos as well?

I can honestly say I've never heard of this (which doesn't necessarily mean anything, though I thought I was pretty much up on this stuff). Gotta say...I hate the sound of this.


----------



## Wolffpack (Jul 29, 2003)

cheer said:


> I missed this. Where did this feature come from? Is that present on the SD DTivos as well?
> 
> I can honestly say I've never heard of this (which doesn't necessarily mean anything, though I thought I was pretty much up on this stuff). Gotta say...I hate the sound of this.


Not sure if those were the best choice of words so....

There a couple of additional items to be fixed in 6.3. Under 3.1.5 the DTV Grid Guide accessed the guide data from the cache, not directly from the MFS database. The Tivo guide accessed the MFS. This resulted in the Tivo guide being faster than the Grid guide. 6.x changes the Grid guide to directly access the MFS, faster guide.

Second, after usage the entire system would generally slow down. Most notably the scheduling of programs/Season Passes or reordering SPs. After some length of time users would manually perform a C&DE to reset the MFS indexes and get back the speed they had lost over the last year or so. I've had one unit since December and I'm beginning to see this now. This isn't something the unit will do on it's own. Sorry if my previous post indicated that. Some of the posts I've read over at DDB indicate these problems where fixed in 6.x by modifying parts of the MFS which eliminates the need to manually perform a C&DE periodically.

Again, sorry about any confusion.


----------



## Italfra1 (Dec 22, 2005)

Has anyone's HR10-250 been upgraded to 6.3 yet? Thx.


----------



## CraterGrillo (Sep 8, 2006)

Italfra1 said:


> Has anyone's HR10-250 been upgraded to 6.3 yet? Thx.


I don't think so. The forums would be flooded with info if the update had started.


----------



## planomateo (Aug 23, 2006)

Hey all, i'm new.

I just got the new update for the HR10-250. Was poking around thru my system status page and noticed a "pending restart". So naturally i restarted the receiver and i now have some new screens during the restart.

I've seen a few new screens already and now I'm at one that says "preparing the service update....This may take up to an hour."

So much for watching more TV tonight.


----------



## Wolffpack (Jul 29, 2003)

planomateo said:


> Hey all, i'm new.
> 
> I just got the new update for the HR10-250. Was poking around thru my system status page and noticed a "pending restart". So naturally i restarted the receiver and i now have some new screens during the restart.
> 
> ...


If you had waited your unit would have automatically rebooted at 2:00am giving you full access to your unit tonight and having the new update when you awoke tomorrow. Since you did the reset you now must wait. Yes, could be a could of hours depending on how full your Now Showing is. Let it go. Don't expect anything tonight.


----------



## dnell1 (Jul 16, 2005)

Had a problem with my Tivo, and spent a lot of time with tech support. The software will be coming out between now and 4 Oct.. Just waiting for my new unit and hopefully it will get the new software.


----------



## planomateo (Aug 23, 2006)

Wolffpack said:


> If you had waited your unit would have automatically rebooted at 2:00am giving you full access to your unit tonight and having the new update when you awoke tomorrow. Since you did the reset you now must wait. Yes, could be a could of hours depending on how full your Now Showing is. Let it go. Don't expect anything tonight.


Well, it only took about 5-10 minutes, needless to say I was pretty happy 

Besides, who wants to wait.


----------

